# Hello everyone!



## Mila (Jan 22, 2009)

_Hello everyone. I am Mila and I am new to the forums. I hope you are all well and I hope to meet you all..
I am 19 years old and I live in Adelaide, South Australia.. I discovered this site through facebook. 

thank you for having me here.. :happy:_

_I am an Infp but I forgot to mention that in the registration.. _


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello, and welcome to the site Mila. You're ENFJ?*


----------



## Mila (Jan 22, 2009)

thank you I am an INFP :happy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Damn my doubting of my intuition. I saw your post and the first thing I thought was "Oh great new meat, but meat has never typed that way before so it must not be meat at all" then I thought "This feels like a trick." Now I'm thinking "Ha, I was correct ... damn I need to listen to my intuition more."

Welcome again. *


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Mila! Welcome to personality cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum.We hope you enjoy your stay here.:happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome, Mila. 

Don't worry about Lykos, he's mostly harmless. Plus fear makes for stringy meat.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Trope said:


> Welcome, Mila.
> 
> Don't worry about Lykos, he's mostly harmless. Plus fear makes for stringy meat.


*Don't worry about trope he only likes male meat, and he likes them shaking. :bored:*


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Mila, welcome to Personality Cafe! :happy:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Mila said:


> _Hello everyone. I am Mila and I am new to the forums. I hope you are all well and I hope to meet you all..
> I am 19 years old and I live in Adelaide, South Australia.. I discovered this site through facebook.
> 
> thank you for having me here.. :happy:_
> ...


Hello miss INFP.

INFPs are the most perfect type to be around, they bring out my "I wanna cuddle them lieks a teddybear" emotions.

I'm from Darwin, Northern Territory.

Hao are you? Wanna flirt?


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

hiya, i'm new too...n bewildering through this site


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome and have fun interacting with the forum


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

... and, if you want anyone to show you around Adelaide, I'm more than happy to do so.

I've never been to Adelaide, but that won't bother me.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

What's up, Mila?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome Mila


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Mila said:


> _Hello everyone. I am Mila and I am new to the forums. I hope you are all well and I hope to meet you all..
> I am 19 years old and I live in Adelaide, South Australia.. I discovered this site through facebook.
> 
> thank you for having me here.. :happy:_
> ...


First off, welcome to the forum. Second, you can change the personality type you identify with. So if you forgot to mention it in registration, you can edit, reedit, rereedit, rerereedit, re... well, you get the idea. It's easily accessible.

At the top of your screen, underneath the PersonalityCafe "The Place To Discover Yourself" logo, click User CP.After that, on the left hand side of the screen you will see under the gray Networking tag a link that says Group Memberships. That's where you want to go; click it. The next loaded page will show all the Myers-Briggs personalities. Click "Join Group" to the INFP bullet, then click the "Join Group" button below that. Finally, at the bottom of the page, click the INFP bullet that says "Identify me as a member of this group and click "Update Display Group."

If you got lost somewhere in the mix and have a question, don't hesitate. Make yourself at home.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Everyone is behaving predictably. Shai Gar flirts with every new female who joins, and Lykos threatens to eat every new INFP. Welcome, and don't let the regulars scare you off. You'll get used to them. :laughing:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

She's not just ANY female! She's an INFP within reaching distance.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Laugh* I haven't threatened to eat every INFP, and I've als threatened to eat some other types too. ... Plus I'll flirt a bit.*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

how is that a threat anyway? it's more like an ostentatious come on.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Yeah, but Introverts are scared of come-ons (Laugh*).*


----------

